# Wireless Atheros QCA9377 not working



## Catalin (May 10, 2019)

Hi guys,
Trying to run for the first time nomadbsd baesd on freebsd and I'm trying it on a lenovo v310 laptop. It seems the wireless is not working.
I tried to run

sysctl net.wlan.devices 

And there is no output to that command. 

I've searched the ath driver here https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=ath&sektion=4&manpath=freebsd-release-ports
and it states that The ath driver supports all Atheros Cardbus and PCI cards,except those
     that are based on the AR5005VL chipset. So I guess mine should be supported? 

I also edited /boot/loader.conf and added these lines:
if_ath_load="YES" 
if_ath_pci_load="YES" 

Still no wifi... 

Any help to better understand or fix the issue would me much apreciated! 

Thank you!


----------



## SirDice (May 10, 2019)

Catalin said:


> I also edited /boot/loader.conf and added these lines:
> if_ath_load="YES"
> if_ath_pci_load="YES"


You don't have to add those, they're already built into the GENERIC kernel. 

But...


Catalin said:


> nomadbsd


PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives

We support FreeBSD and only FreeBSD. As NomadBSD is a derivative I suggest you ask there.


----------



## Catalin (May 10, 2019)

I am really sorry for posting here in this case, I thought this is more like a driver/compatibility issue and it has to do with the core system. It was my mistake...
Should I mark the thread as solved or what is the best option now?


----------

